# UK 600 dive light



## grayrock (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in need of a bulb for my light. It is a screw base bulb. Underwater Kinetics says it is obsolete and they no longer support it, despite the words "LIFETIME WARRANTY" on the back of the light. Any idea where I can find one? If not, how about an easy modification. It takes a 6 volt lantern battery.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have a number for the original lamp? That would make it easier to try and cross over to a current lamp.


----------



## grayrock (Nov 11, 2008)

It has 04207-0 on the metal at the top of the threads.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bulbs are almost never covered under warranty, but it's likely a standard size so a replacement shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## grayrock (Nov 13, 2008)

I realize that bulbs are a consumable commodity. But wouldn't the point of a lifetime warranty be to ensure a functional product? My product does not function any more. If they can provide a bulb, I would be more than happy to purchase it. However, since they say my product is obsolete is it unreasonable to want them to replace it with one that is not obsolete? I know I am dreaming- but then I guess they should not have called it a "LIFETIME WARRANTY".


----------



## lebox97 (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds like the "lifetime" ran out then huh?

a picture, wattage, voltage (6v) - anything would be helpful if you want it fixed/replaced.

I found this reference... "The battery is 6 volt 5 AH rechargeable. The bulb is Xenon filled bi-pin approx 2.5cms long including pins, pin width 5 cms, somewhere about 5-6 watts."
http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/accessories/111715-bulb-lamp-uk-600-torch.html

otherwise it's time for a hotwire modding perhaps? :devil:


----------



## grayrock (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I remember finding out my screw base bulb had been "upgraded" to a bi-pin bulb in newer models. I also recall UK refusing to upgrade my light for the new improved bulbs:sigh: I shall make an effort to snap a picture this weekend. I hope I can resurrect this light- otherwise I have an expensive fishing float!


----------



## grayrock (Nov 15, 2008)

It is a 4.6 volt, 1.0a min, screw base bulb


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 15, 2008)

grayrock said:


> It is a 4.6 volt, 1.0a min, screw base bulb



Do you mean 4.6 volt 1.0A screw base bulb? 

Bill


----------



## grayrock (Nov 15, 2008)

I got that info from Underwater Kinetics. I am assuming that "1.0A min" indicates the lamp needs to me a minimum of 1 amp. Does that help clarify things better? But we all know what happens when you ASSUME something, don't we?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 15, 2008)

grayrock said:


> I got that info from Underwater Kinetics. I am assuming that "1.0A min" indicates the lamp needs to me a minimum of 1 amp. Does that help clarify things better? But we all know what happens when you ASSUME something, don't we?



?

Bill


----------



## lebox97 (Nov 15, 2008)

here are some more clues...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83675

but until you give us *some pics *and accurate specs - we can't do much to help you with a light that was discontinued years ago :shrug:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 15, 2008)

The problem with screw base bulbs is they are not standardized. Unlike most PR based bulbs the filament could be in a different focal spot... the glass part could be regular size, largers, stretched to somewhat cylindricular, etched, frosted.... I even have a bulb that has the filament in the socket metal part and there is a round magnifying glass ball where the bulb part would be.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 15, 2008)

These kits show up occasionally:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Underwater-Kinetics-UK-600-Brightness-Upgrade-Kit-Light_W0QQitemZ190160725391QQcmdZViewItem

Fot that kind of money I would buy a new C8 or D8 and probably get a much better result overall. (Although I am not familiar with the model 600.)

Mark


----------



## grayrock (Nov 15, 2008)

Got some pics- here is a link :






http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/DSC031262.JPG


----------



## grayrock (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 15, 2008)

that could be tough to find for sure. You may have to make a custom fit bi pin bulb instead.


----------



## geoboater (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the UK 600R and am equally frustrated by Underwater Kinetics (In comparison I have had fantastic service from Pelican who actually honour their lifetime warranties, what a difference!!). The UK lifetime warranty is a joke. I recently broke the switch on my UK 600R light so I contacted the company to try a buy a switch. I was given the same answer - obsolete, don't carry parts, go buy one of our new lights. I do have a spare bulb I bought new with the light and have it screwed into the back of the reflector base. Haven't needed it yet but if I can't find a switch, my light and new rechargable battery are useless.

I did come across this website which lists a replacement bulb for the UK 600. At the bottom of the list is the GH 173 for the UK 600. Might be worth giving them a try.

http://www.reflectalite.com/flashlightmodel.html

George
Victoria, BC, Canada


----------



## Yoda4561 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's pretty lame. With good companies, even if the item is discontinued or obsolete, if it's something covered under the lifetime warranty they'll either replace it with an "equivalent" current model product or give you credit towards something else.


----------



## grayrock (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link, GEOBOATER. If they are not able to supply me with a bulb, I may have a switch that is of no use to me. Would you be interested in that? I have sent them an e-mail. Not sure how purchasing something from England works, though.


----------



## geoboater (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Grayrock,
Yes I would be interested in buying a switch from you if you have no luck finding a bulb. However it shouldn't be too difficult to buy a bulb from the UK (the country).

George


----------



## grayrock (Nov 24, 2008)

Placed an order for 2 bulbs today. We'll see if they come in and if they fit and if they work.


----------



## geoboater (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi grayrock,
Good luck with your bulbs. Let us know how if they work out ok.


----------



## grayrock (Dec 10, 2008)

Bulbs came in, I installed them and they work. Many thanks for the link. Reflectalite is a great help and easy to deal with. I guess you'll have to find a switch somewhere else- sorry. This light has more spill than I remember, but that is above water. How does refraction underwater affect the beam?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Dec 10, 2008)

grayrock said:


> Bulbs came in, I installed them and they work. Many thanks for the link. Reflectalite is a great help and easy to deal with. I guess you'll have to find a switch somewhere else- sorry. This light has more spill than I remember, but that is above water. How does refraction underwater affect the beam?


Reflectalite is an excellent resource. Reasonable prices for bulbs that may otherwise be nearly impossible to find and very fair shipping.

Most dive lights are designed with very narrow beams. Underwater refraction causes the beam to spread out. You might be able to gain some effective adjustment by slightly screwing the bulb in or out.

Mark


----------



## lctorana (Dec 11, 2008)

grayrock said:


> It is a 4.6 volt, 1.0a min, screw base bulb


 
I have found a 4V 1A miniature screw base bulb in the UK:

It's the * GHE.004.1A *from this site.

At 4V, it will be a bit overdriven, but that adds to the fun.

There is also the *GHE.005.2.850* which at 5.2V and 0.85A will is more conservatively rated for reliabilty, and might do the job, if it's bright enough. On second thoughts, that's the one I would go for. I have bought what I think is the same as this latter bulb from RS Components and have been rather pleased with it. (Irrelevently, it's also excellent for running on 2 CR123 cells.)


----------



## grayrock (Dec 12, 2008)

> There is also the *GHE.005.2.850* which at 5.2V and 0.85A will is more conservatively rated for reliabilty


 
Reliability is good- especially considering the circumstances under which this light will be used. I don't want to have to change a bulb at 2 atmospheres down


----------



## geoboater (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Grayrock,
Glad to hear you got your bulbs and they worked out OK.

I'll keep looking for a switch. I'll try either fabricating something or looking for a dead UK600 that I can salvage for parts.

George


----------



## TitoHala (Feb 9, 2009)

I Have A UK600r Light That I Don't Use No More, It Is In Good Condition It Has 2 Working Bulbs. Maybe you can use it


----------



## geoboater (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi TitoHala,
Yes, I would be interested in acquiring the light from you. You can send me a PM with further details, your contact information, etc. Thanks!

George


----------



## Timson (Feb 12, 2009)

You could try putting in the Reflectalite GH44 which is a 6V - 1.7A lamp rated for 200 Lumens.

It would be better still if you made up a replacement 7.2v battery pack for a healthy overdrive...they work very well at this voltage, outputting something around 14W with a nice white colour temp. 6v will be a bit yellowy.


Tim


----------



## derek twitter (Sep 22, 2009)

I also am the proud owner of a uk600 with a broken internal switch. the rest of the torch is great and i love it. Is there anyone out there with any ideas? (broken torch for parts etc)


----------

